# Ping G15 Fairway wood



## tgsloon (Apr 17, 2010)

I would just like to mention the new Ping G15 fairway wood (3 wood) and the place I purchased it from.

I've been playing for 2Â½yrs and moved up to a driver last year. Being fairly new, I opted for a regular flex, 10Â½Â° Cleveland hibore XLS driver but was unable to control a full swing - I kept cutting across the ball, creating a slice. With my three quarter swing I was consistently attaining around 220yards and fairly straight.

My iron play was fairly poor which left a large range gap from driver to 5 iron, around 40-50yards so I sought a new club. I was looking for a 3 wood and a friend mentioned the Ping G15 range and recommended I may be better with a stiff shaft due to my driver scenario.

My local Golf club Pro Shop at Deangate Ridge in Kent allowed me to try both shaft types and opted for the stiff shaft - they even adjusted the price a little to give me a better deal. 

I have since used the club out on the course and it has changed my game, not how I expected though. My reason for buying was to fill the gap between driver and 5 iron but I am striking it so well that I am out driving my driver, off the tee with it.

It sits comfortably behind the ball and has filled me with confidence from virtually every lie. I am able to strike it 230-250 yards which unfortunately hasn't helped my gap between driver and 5 iron.

I would highly recommend this club - Ping G15 fairway wood.


----------



## thecraw (Apr 18, 2010)

Welcome to the happy camp Ping!


----------



## Parmo (Apr 19, 2010)

Great club, I have fallen in love with mine.  Picking up some I15's in a couple of weeks, just hope they are more like my FP's than the G10's I tried.


----------



## flixtonflyer2103 (Apr 22, 2010)

I got myself a g15 3 wood 2day and couldnt wait to get out and try it on the course i only played nine holes but used it as often as i could.i I was hitting it well on the launch monitor in the shop but to see it go 240yrds on the course was worth all the money!!

I WELL RECOMMAND IT


----------



## Parmo (Apr 25, 2010)

Totally agree, great flight and very long.


----------



## GB72 (Apr 26, 2010)

How are you finding it off the fairway and semi rough? I have been looking for something to fill the gap between my 3 wood and my G10 hybrid. Have fallen out of love with my Launcher 5 wood so was looking to try either the G15 hybrid or 5 wood. My G10 hybrid is the most consistant club in my bag so happy to go down the Ping route and whilst I love my Callaway driver I just not fancy the Diablo fairways or hybrids and the FT models are hugely expensive.


----------



## bobmac (Apr 27, 2010)

I have been looking for something to fill the gap between my 3 wood and my G10 hybrid.
		
Click to expand...

Go for a G10 21deg hybrid with the same shaft as your 24 deg, you can't go wrong


----------



## GB72 (Apr 27, 2010)

I have been looking for something to fill the gap between my 3 wood and my G10 hybrid.
		
Click to expand...

Go for a G10 21deg hybrid with the same shaft as your 24 deg, you can't go wrong 

Click to expand...

Would love to go down that route bupro shop has sold out and I do not trust ebay any more


----------

